# 2015 Chevy Sonic - Power Steering



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I have not located the power steering pump ?

I think I read the PS is electric ?

Thanks ,
Wyr
God bless


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

WyrTwister said:


> I have not located the power steering pump ?
> 
> I think I read the PS is electric ?
> 
> ...


Not familiar with the Sonic but PS is certainly electric on the Equinox and needing tweeked to correct high speed quirks is common..


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe it is electric. My wife's Focus is that way, just one less fluid to leak.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems to be electric. Couldn't see 2015 but went to 2014 and they had it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Have not yet seen any high speed quirks . If electric , it seems to be OK .

Just do not want to neglect it , when checking fluids , if it is / was hydraulic .

Thanks , 

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If you can see your rack and pinion, look for power steering hoses. They should be close to the sector shaft coming from steering column in engine compartment. If no hoses, look under dash on drivers side to see if you see a big motor driving steering instead of a sector shaft. I did see manual steering, power steering, and electric steering in the contents also.


----------

